# Arbeitsstundenaufwand pro Minute Motion Graphics



## Gast170816 (26. August 2012)

Hallo,

auf diesem Weg wollte ich Leute, die im Bereich Motion Graphics arbeiten um eine Einschätzung bitten.
Wieviel Stunden Arbeitsaufwand kalkuliert ihr für eine Minute Video? Vielleicht sitzt ihr auch länger dran, aber wieviele Stunden gebt ihr dann dem Kunden gegenüber für eine Minute Video an?

Die Minute meine ich für Motion-Graphic-Sachen, also eben alles was man mit Grafiken oder After-Effects-Effekten macht, nichts, wo man noch extra selbst Videoaufnahmen drehen muss.

EDIT: Oder falls ihr das Tageweise berechnet...wieviele Minuten Motion-Graphic schafft ihr an einem Tag?


----------



## smileyml (27. August 2012)

Ist das nicht vom Aufwand abhängig.
Es gibt sicher aufwendige Sachen, wo du vielleicht 5 Minuten am Tag schaffst oder einfachere und du schaffst 60 Minuten.

Ich denke wie bei allen Sachen, ist das nicht pauschalierbar.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Gast170816 (29. August 2012)

Naja, ok fünf Minuten ne Textzeile von rechts nach links laufen lassen ist wesentlich schneller gemacht, als fünf Minuten irgendwas abgefahrenes mit Partikelsystem, Kameraanimation im 3D-Raum und sonstwas.
Dann sagen wir halt mal den Mittelweg: Text einblenden/animieren und ein paar coole Schwenks im 3D-Raum...naja... bzw. irgendwie ist es dem Kunden doch letztlich auch egal, wie aufwendig das ist bzw. manche Dinge sind tierisch aufwendig, aber er will nicht einsehen das diese 30 Sekunden da nen ganzen Tag gebraucht haben sollen.

Dann sagen wir also "von" "bis" wieviele Arbeitsstunden berechnet ihr pro Minute Video? VON "einfaches Text rüberrollen lassen und ein bisschen blingbling" BIS "Abgefahrener specialeffektbeladener Promoclip". (Und wie gesagt alles nur Motion Graphic in AE ohne eigener Drehaufwand).


----------



## dixone (18. September 2012)

Das ist total unterschiedlich, Änderungen Vorbereitungen, 3D/2D Photorealistisch oder Grafisch, sehr schick animiert mit komplizierten Keyframes und Kurven usw...

Aktuell animiere ich Fotos mit Typo und brache für 1,5 - 2,5 min 4-7 Tage!

Das ist schnell für animation. Grafikpackages für TV Sender können 2 Monate dauern bei weniger Zeit/Länge.


----------



## Gast170816 (18. September 2012)

Mh, ok stimmt schon. 
Ich mache z.B. grad ein Buch, alles in AE...das Buch ist anfangs schon etwas fummelig, man baut die Kanten wie einen Würfel (also Front, Hinten und die ganz dünnen Kanten). Das ist also kein "echtes 3D" aber eben in AE recht fummelig nachgebaut (aber wenn man's einmal hat, kann man das Projekt gut öfter verwenden und abwandeln). 
Mit Seiten umblättern (ok, das sieht im Video dann komplizierter aus, als es ist). Aber natürlich schicke Kamerschwenks...auf sowas verwende ich viel Zeit, da bin ich recht detailverliebt. 

Nunja, das dauert - mit meiner mittleren, also nicht Profiroutine und mit mal ärgerlich wieder ein paar misslungene Keyframeanimationen löschen - so 2,5 Tage oder 1,5, aber weniger echt nicht. Raus kommt dabei ein 30 sek. Clip...alles sehr schick und *schwupp* da noch ein cooler Lensflare-Effekt...aber ich frag mich, ob es "in der Szene" üblich ist, dafür auch 2,5 Tage zu berechnen...oder würde ein Kunde sagen "Ach die 30 Sekunden das kann doch maximal nen halben Tag dauern."...oder - wenn ich jetzt so das Projekt beschrieben habe - ist es sogar üblich für sowas noch mehr Tage Aufwand zu kalkulieren? (Ich kann das mangels Erfahrung schlecht abschätzen und würde mir und den anderen Kollegas letztlich ja keinen Gefallen tun etwa voll billig zu kalkulieren)


----------

